# Leds



## jungle (Dec 17, 2008)

4'x4'x6' high grow room. I'm probly going to purchase my lights with in two weeks. I'm looking at the led flat panel 50 watt gro lights. I'm planning on buying two of them. I think I can get them for around $115.00 each. I realize a 400 or a 600 or a 1000 watt hsp light would work and I still may go with one of those. Probaly a 600 watt air cooled is what I would get. But I'd rather have two 50 watt led flat panel gro lights, and both panels would each have red and blue colors, if they would be sufficient. Suposedly, these two panels would be better than the ufo light thats kind of expensive. I wonder also if I try the flat panels, if placing my other plant grow lights from walmart which are a whiter colored light would deminish the effects the flat panels are supose to do or if it would help the cituation. I have 10 plants growing. Only one easy rider out of 6 is growing. Didn't have much luck with them.  I sprouted 3 purple power seeds, they are doing fine, and I have 6 other unknown plants which were freebies that came with the order that are growing good. One has a red main stem, which intrest me. So I'll see how many females I get. If all 10 are females all of them are going in the grow room to be flowered. So do I get the green light for the flat panels or not. I haven't been able to find yet anything specific on these leds that are just coming out amongst the threads.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 17, 2008)

Forget the led's, get that 400 watt or the 600 watt hps.
Ive never seen satiafactory results with LED's.


----------



## jungle (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok I will forget the leds, you have some nice plants, tks for the advice. Glad I asked.


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea def go with HPS i bet you would get like 2 oumces from the LED's and like 5 from a 400 watt HPS. I have watched LED grows and i own a led panal they are cool but the is a def loss in quanity if you dont have a bizillion watts of led light.


----------

